# Eheim Pro 3 Vs Fluval FX5



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

I currently have 2 Rena Xp3's running on my 380l tank (100 US Gallon) and have been considering chaging to just one filter. I also have a Powerhead 802 inside the tank providing mechanical filtration and water flow.

Which of the two filters listed below would you go for? And do you think it's worth changing?

Eheim Pro 3 
Fluval FX5

TA


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

TheSaint said:


> I currently have 2 Rena Xp3's running on my 380l tank (100 US Gallon) and have been considering chaging to just one filter. I also have a Powerhead 802 inside the tank providing mechanical filtration and water flow.


TheSaint,

FX5 can pump 3.500 litres per hour (921 gph) when empty and 2.300 litres per hour (605 gph) when loaded with bioballs. Fluval says it is for tanks up to 1.500 litres (394 g).

Here I must say I do not agree in the case of Piranhas that are fed with fishes or big chunks of them. Not meaning any decorative community fish tank that are fed with a few dried flakes a day.
The issue is the bio load. For a filter like Fluval XP5 with a bio media capacity (filter mass volume) of only 5.9 litres (1.5 g) it cannot handle more than about 400 litres (105 g) Piranha tank.
But of course it can create quite an impressive current. And then again you have a 400 l tank.
Here is a link to Fluval FX5: HAGEN

Eheim Pro III has a bio media capacity of 12.0 + 1.5 litres (3.55 g). It can easily handle Piranha tanks up to 1.000 litres, but it is more expensive than Fluval.
Here is a link to EHEIM PRO III: EHEIM

BTW I myself have an Eheim Pro III in a 150 g tank with Pygos.

Regards,


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

harrykaa said:


> I currently have 2 Rena Xp3's running on my 380l tank (100 US Gallon) and have been considering chaging to just one filter. I also have a Powerhead 802 inside the tank providing mechanical filtration and water flow.


TheSaint,

FX5 can pump 3.500 litres per hour (921 gph) when empty and 2.300 litres per hour (605 gph) when loaded with bioballs. Fluval says it is for tanks up to 1.500 litres (394 g).

Here I must say I do not agree in the case of Piranhas that are fed with fishes or big chunks of them. Not meaning any decorative community fish tank that are fed with a few dried flakes a day.
The issue is the bio load. For a filter like Fluval XP5 with a bio media capacity (filter mass volume) of only 5.9 litres (1.5 g) it cannot handle more than about 400 litres (105 g) Piranha tank.
But of course it can create quite an impressive current. And then again you have a 400 l tank.
Here is a link to Fluval FX5: HAGEN

Eheim Pro III has a bio media capacity of 12.0 + 1.5 litres (3.55 g). It can easily handle Piranha tanks up to 1.000 litres, but it is more expensive than Fluval.
Here is a link to EHEIM PRO III: EHEIM

BTW I myself have an Eheim Pro III in a 150 g tank with Pygos.

Regards,
[/quote]
That sums it up nicely








It's not the performance that matters, it's the efficiency.


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks harrykaa!!









whats the EHEIM PRO III like to maintain?!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AQUAPRO4-EXTERNAL-AQ...1QQcmdZViewItem

try one of these..they are brilliant and 60% cheaper.


----------

